# What Nut Bearing Trees Do Bees Like?



## roostershooter7

I'm thinking ahead, and will be planting for 5 - 8 years out coming up next month. 

Last fall I planted numerous varieties of apple, asian pear, and peach trees. Then, this spring I planted blueberry plants. 

Now, I'm ready to get some nut bearing plants, and want to make sure that my bees can draw nectar from them. I hear that pecan trees are in short supply, but from what I gather pecans are wind pollinated. 

What trees do bees like?


----------



## BEES4U

Almonds, if you have the right climatic zone.


----------



## MARBIS

Hazelnut trees, last year I planted 20 of them, 15 survived our winter, and doing fine.
Good source of early pollen and nectar.


----------



## tsmullins

Second the hazelnut suggestion as a pollen producer. FWIW, we are quite a bit south of you, and pecans really struggle here. 

The native walnut tree is listed as a good pollen source in "American Honey Plants" by Frank Pellet. The native Allegheny Chinkapin is listed as a nectar producer, but the honey is listed as being an inferior quality.

HTH,

Shane


----------



## roostershooter7

Latitude wise ...... You are only 30 minutes south of me. 

So, I have yet to hear a verdict. Do bees draw nectar from pecans?

I noticed on this map that pecans will grow well in my area and many native varieties can be found here. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Carya_illinoinensis_map.png


----------



## tsmullins

Good luck with the pecans,

I have several planted in my yard. They are growing, but very slow. If you find a type that does well, please share. Pecans are one of my favorite nuts. 

Shane


----------



## Walliebee

roostershooter7 said:


> Do bees draw nectar from pecans?


 No, there is no nectar from pecans. All nuts are wind pollinated with the exception of almonds, which are related to peaches, not true nut trees. Bees will collect pollen from all nuts trees IF they need it and nothing better (nutrition-wise) is available. Hazelnuts are the best in that they flower very early and the bees need that early Spring pollen. If any nectar is produced, it is so little it has no value to us or the bees.


----------



## mhorowit

Does this mean that anyone with a nut allergy should stay away from my honey? - Mike\


----------



## Walliebee

This is a question for your allergist, but it is my understanding that the protiens that cause the reaction from nuts themselves are quite different from the ones that are in the pollen. Therefore, they would cause a different type of reaction, if they cause a reaction at all. Nut tree pollen is quite common in the late Spring and is carried long distances from the trees by the wind. It's fair to say that if you go outside in the Spring you are breathing some type of nut tree pollen. Honey would contain even less than what is in the air in the Spring.


----------



## roostershooter7

Mike ... I believe they are two separate proteins. However, Walliebee has it right. Ask your allergist or doctor.


----------

